# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool  MRT Tools for oppo qualcoomm factory flash file flasher<sample tool>

## mohamed73

this is sample tool for cracker oppo factory flash tool 
case is now the oppo flash tool must be crack
if not,can not working any more(.like start can not click) 
what is it support 
Support OPPO A59S R9KM A37M A59M R9S R9ST A59T R9PlusMA A57 R9SP/K  
tip;this software must be run as admin;and some oppo tool unsupport  win10 system,cause is oppo factory flasher not working in win10  
Software download
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaled4gsm

نرجوا من الأخوة الرشاد في طريقة حذف نمط 
جهاز oppo f3 ولكم منا جزيل الشكر :Smile:

----------

